# Continuous saphenous nerve cath



## kelli reed (Jun 21, 2011)

What CPT code is best to use for a continuous saphenous nerve cath for post op pain? 
Thank you!


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 21, 2011)

"The saphenous nerve (n. saphenus; long or internal saphenous nerve) is the largest cutaneous branch of the femoral nerve."

Above I saw on Wikipedia

If you were doing a single injection of saphenous nerve it would be 64450

Since it does not look like their is other peripheral nerve branch continous infusion

Could use 64999 compare to 64448

Not aware of a resource that has addressed your particular question, so just a suggestion.


----------

